# rum driver troubles



## Darkmyan (Nov 12, 2009)

i have a problem: my usb wi-fi adapter "Edimax EW-7318USG" is said to be supported in FreeBSD by the "rum" driver. In my kernel it is supported by default, as i have the following lines in a config:
*device ehci
device uhci
device ohci
device usb
device rum
device wlan
device wlan_amrr*

More than that, in system load log i can find the adapter load entry (according to the name of chip, on which this adapter is based on). But somehow "ifconfig" doesn't give a proper name of "rum0" interface. as i type:
*ifconfig rum0 create*
i receive an error (currently, i don't have the exact text of message, but if it is needed - I'll post it this evening). What should i do to make this interface appear?

I've used examples from "man rum" (http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=rum&sektion=4&manpath=FreeBSD+7.0-RELEASE). while trying to execute them - received messages about the absence of "rum0" interface.


----------

